# Banner in your siggy



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 17, 2009)

How can I create a banner for my blog to place in my siggy?  I have searched and searched.  No luck thus far.


----------



## krikit96 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yesah, I wanna know too! I want to put a picture of my current hair and I want to put one of those banners for weight loss... I can't figure it out because it doesnt' seem to have that option...


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 17, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## SVT (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you talking about the Pikistrips? We have a Pikistrip thread around here somewhere.

eta: pikistrip thread  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=343485


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 18, 2009)

No not the pikistrip.  But like for my blog...let's say I want a banner that is the also the header for my blog.  I have seen it where u can click on the banner and go straight to the blog.  How do you do that?  I can add a pic...but I want it to be a link also.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 19, 2009)

I am almost certain the ones you are referring to my be custom-made.


**Glamourlicious** said:


> No not the pikistrip. But like for my blog...let's say I want a banner that is the also the header for my blog. I have seen it where u can click on the banner and go straight to the blog. How do you do that? I can add a pic...but I want it to be a link also.


----------



## SVT (Mar 19, 2009)

testing

.............


----------



## SVT (Mar 19, 2009)

testing


----------



## shadylane21 (Mar 20, 2009)

How did you do it.


----------



## Finally Free (Mar 20, 2009)

**Glamourlicious** said:


> How can I create a banner for my blog to place in my siggy? I have searched and searched. No luck thus far.


 




Try the photoshop program.


----------



## SVT (Mar 21, 2009)

shadylane21 said:


> How did you do it.



Quote my post to see the formatting I used but replace the picturetrail url details with whatever image host you prefer.

You would replace http: //pic40.picturetrail.com/VOL292/2054695/21403910/358729717.jpg with the location of where of your image is hosted.


----------

